# Phuket porker: mutant or miracle?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.phuketgazette.net/archives/articles/2009/article7441.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Praying to a dead pig in formaldehyde definitely seems odd, but then again, I do see people praying to wooden statues in church, too


----------

